# First time fun!!!



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Have fun, it can be very addicting. Your pup will love it.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad you and Remy had a great time! I'd also love to get involved in this at some point!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That is great! Lets see a pick of Remy and his duck....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm really proud of you for jumping right in and getting your feet wet! Good for you and Remy! What a joy that he has such a strong drive to retrieve and you are able to indulge that instinct. You all are going to have so much fun!

You will have to keep us updated on your progress.... I would love to hear what you think, how did you find your club and has it been hard being the new kid on the block, etc. I would really like to get involved with my next golden but since I have zero 'real' hunt test experience (I've thrown dead ducks and bumpers but that's about it...) I wondered if I'd be dead weight for an experienced group. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's awesome! Another addict joins the ranks


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I know he's hard to see in there, but that's him doing his first retrieve with a duck!

nolefan: We took Remy out to some land we own (not ideal for hunting due to thorns) about a week ago and threw around a bumper totally not knowing what we were doing. It was like a switch flipped in his mind and he was madder about retrieving than he's ever been. He's always been into fetch games but this was something different... it's like his instincts totally clicked. I have been on the forum and seen the field/hunt section and decided why not look into it. I googled hunt clubs in my area and found "Waterloo Amateur Retrieving Club". I'm not normally outgoing but I'll do anything for my pup... so I emailed the president who replied with his phone number and asked me to give him a call. Once we talked (and he was SO nice!) I decided we would definitely give it a try. He took us as his "guest" to their training day today. I was so glad to hear everyone speak very highly of Remy. I thought that maybe they were telling me only positive as to not offend me, but then I overheard them talking about Remy and his "natural talent" and "we really see something in this pup" when they thought I wasn't near. It makes me so happy to see him so happy and so fulfilled! We definitely weren't comfortable at the beginning of the day but everyone was so sweet and answered questions without us asking. They had a 'we all have to start somewhere... we've been there before' mindset and I liked that. They all have titles, some very advanced, but I didn't feel a sense of arrogance at all. You should try it!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What a great training pond!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Waterloo is a good club. Always enjoyed running tests there. A lot of good people there willing to help.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

My boy, Scout, got his Senior Hunter title at the Waterloo test last March. Nice club and they put on a very nice test. 

Ashleylp - if you end up joining their club, volunteering at their hunt test this spring is a great way to watch the dogs working and get a better idea what goes on. You don't have to have experience for some of the jobs. My first hunt test, I helped with hospitality and ran lunches out to the judges and workers and just generally helped out. There was plenty of time to watch the dogs run.

Good luck to you and Remy!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Radar got his Senior there also and if that is the pond on Fuller's ranch that I think it is. That's where he got it.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> I know he's hard to see in there, but that's him doing his first retrieve with a duck!
> 
> nolefan: We took Remy out to some land we own (not ideal for hunting due to thorns) about a week ago and threw around a bumper totally not knowing what we were doing. It was like a switch flipped in his mind and he was madder about retrieving than he's ever been. He's always been into fetch games but this was something different... it's like his instincts totally clicked. I have been on the forum and seen the field/hunt section and decided why not look into it. I googled hunt clubs in my area and found "Waterloo Amateur Retrieving Club". I'm not normally outgoing but I'll do anything for my pup... so I emailed the president who replied with his phone number and asked me to give him a call. Once we talked (and he was SO nice!) I decided we would definitely give it a try. He took us as his "guest" to their training day today. I was so glad to hear everyone speak very highly of Remy. I thought that maybe they were telling me only positive as to not offend me, but then I overheard them talking about Remy and his "natural talent" and "we really see something in this pup" when they thought I wasn't near. It makes me so happy to see him so happy and so fulfilled! We definitely weren't comfortable at the beginning of the day but everyone was so sweet and answered questions without us asking. They had a 'we all have to start somewhere... we've been there before' mindset and I liked that. They all have titles, some very advanced, but I didn't feel a sense of arrogance at all. You should try it!!!


Thank you so much Ashley for sharing the details of your great day! (you ought to print your paragraph & that awesome photo for the beginning of your brag book for Remy - it'll be a fat book if you stay this committed!) I love hearing you BOTH had such a great experience. (I bet a thank you note to the president of the club who was so kind would make his day - sorry , can you tell I'm a mom) 

You have really inspired me and I honestly look forward to hearing the further adventures of Remy!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, sounds like a lot of fun for both of you.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

That is the pond on the fuller's land! Great to hear from some fans of Waterloo... I honestly don't know the difference between a "good" club and a "bad" one! The land was beautiful. Hopefully I will get to meet some of you at the trials!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww...your post gave me chills!
So glad you and Remy had a wonderful time!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> That is the pond on the fuller's land! Great to hear from some fans of Waterloo... I honestly don't know the difference between a "good" club and a "bad" one! The land was beautiful. Hopefully I will get to meet some of you at the trials!


Come on up to Rose Country the 18th and 19th of Febuary. Would love to see you and your pup. Gunner will run JH on Sunday.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

It sounds like you had a great day. 
If you are interested in field I would second the idea of volunteering at the hunt test. I did this when we were just beginning field and I learn so much in one day. It seems there are never too many workers at a hunt test. You also earn lots of bonus points with the club. A good training club/group is priceless.


----------

